

Tell HN: Calling UK Hackers. We're looking for an intern this summer - pclark

I'm the co-founder, spec below. Drop me an email if any questions. peter [at] broadersheet.com<p>Broadersheet is looking for an enthusiastic developer who likes the idea of mixing up the news industry.<p>You'll have a background in computer science [or relevant experience].<p>We're building the next generation of the online news experience, so you should have a clue about at least one of these: text processing, news, semantics, mash-ups, AI and jQuery-fuelled web 2.0.<p>Ideally you'll know rails and have your fingers in plenty of github pies. We also want to talk to you if you've been focusing your time on another language/framework but are keen to learn rails. Much to teach we have.<p>Broadersheet is a young angel-funded Cambridge-based startup with a strong background in computer science and business. The perfect candidate will make a material contribution that will get us to our big public launch faster, better, stronger.
======
alexkearns
I am really sick of companies calling these positions interns. If you really
are a start-up that still has not launched your product, as your company seems
to be, then you should be expending all your efforts on finishing your
product, and simply won't have time to teach an inexperienced intern the
ropes. What you're really asking for however is not an inexperienced intern
but a competent developer who you want to work for you for free or below
market rate. Why is it that people value development so lowly that they think
they can get it for free while you never see a company asking for accountancy
or lawyer interns.

~~~
pclark
oh, this is a paid position. I assumed that was a given.

and you're being rather dramatic. We're not requesting a monster coder:
"junior" developers are bloody useful to startups.

We thought it was a pretty great position to a summer student who wanted to
work on an interesting project.

~~~
alexkearns
Maybe you're one of the rare good guys who doesn't take on interns simply as
cheap labor to do crummy work but instead puts the effort and time in to
mentor them and enthuse them about the industry. If so, good luck.

~~~
pclark
we like to think so ... because it was only a few years ago when we were
looking for a valuable internship. :)

